# 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen



## Blauortsand (22. Dezember 2006)

*3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*


Eingeladen sind alle leidenschaftlichen Meerforellenangler!
Wie auch bei den letzten Treffen soll Spaß und Erfahrungsaustausch im Vordergrund stehen und werden nebenbei noch ein paar Fische gefangen auch gut!!!

Jeder wie er will und kann! Das soll heißen , dass alle willkommen sind egal ob Fliegen-, Spinn-, Trolling-, Bootsangler! Es wird auch wie bewährt geführte Strände geben, wo Einheimische Angler den Zugereisten unter die Arme greifen. Natürlich kann aber jeder auch auf eigene Faust losziehen!

Hier noch mal der Link zum Bericht des letzten Treffens der eigentlich sehr schön den Charakter des beisammenseins wiederspiegelt:
http://www.foerde-fishing.de/bkueste03.html

In diesem Jahr hoffen wir, auch noch mehr dänische „Leidensgenossen“ begrüßen zu dürfen – mich würde es freuen, denn gerade das ist auch etwas spezielles an diesem Revier, dass hier halt Grenzübergreifend gefischt wird.

*Wer will:*
Abends besteht  wieder die Möglichkeit in gemütlicher Runde zusammen gegessen wenn erwünscht!!! Stattfinden wird es nach dem Fischen beim Griechen in Egernsund!
Wer abends dabei sein möchte sollte dies unbedingt vorher bei der Anmeldung mit angeben, damit wir planen können!!! Abends wird Mario von marios-fliegendose.de dort auch noch als Binder Vorort sein und ein paar Meerforellenfliegen binden – eventuelle gibt es auch noch 1-3 andere Vorträge bzw. Demonstrationen !?!

Auf Preise und Wertungen wollen wir ab diesem Jahr verzichten, da dass dem eigentlichen Sinn dieses Treffens nicht dient. Wenn wer `nen schönen Fisch fängt wird er natürlich trotzdem Abends dafür bejubelt!

*Datum* 
24. März 2007

*Treffen*
in Egernsund auf dem Parkplatz unter der Brücke - sieht man schon wenn man von Richtung Flensburg kommend in Richtung Sonderburg fährt dann über die erste Brücke kommt nach rechts unten schauen 

*Zeitrahmen*
- Morgens 8.30
- Abends kurz nach der Dämmerung wird auf dem treffen morgens noch mal bekannt gegeben
- Abendprogramm anschließend beim Griechen

*Finanzielles*
Komplett unkommerzielle Veranstaltung – einfach nur Spass!!!
Allerdings wollen wir auch in diesem Jahr wieder um eine Teilnahmegebühr von 5€ bitten die wieder komplett als Spende an ein Meerforellenprojekt gespendet werden soll welches sich um Wiederansiedlung und Renaturierung von Laichgewässern kümmert!!!

Organisiert wird das Treffen in diesem Jahr von DS Angelsport www.meerforellenblinker.de  und dem Flensburger Meerforellenstammtisch www.foerde-fishing.de 

*Anmeldungen für eine möglichst gute Organisation sind erwünscht einfach eine Mail an  jelleholm@yahoo.de ! Auch für Fragen rund um das Treffen stehe ich dort zur Verfügung!!!*

Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche bekannte sowie unbekannte Gesichter - auf schönes wetter - eine gute Fischerei und viel Spass und Austausch!!!


----------



## cozmo (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

ja jelle das ist doch mal ne ansage . ich werde mal schauen ob ich an diesem we zeit habe, um dran teilzunehmen zu können.:vik: :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

ich kann das je nach WE-Arbeitsplan der besseren Hälfte immer erst frühstens 3-4 Wochen vorher sehen .... wenn es passt bin ich logo wieder dabei #6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Bin 100% dabei ,das wird wieder der Hammer!!!!


----------



## NOK Angler (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

jo , denke auch das ich dabei sein werde !!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Na loggisch! Dat schaufel ich mir schon irgendwie zurecht :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

jaaa kaischi ist dabei ......dann ist der tag eh gerettet!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> jaaa kaischi ist dabei ......dann ist der tag eh gerettet!!



Grrr dann bitte Addy(gesprochen Eddy) den bin ich gewöhnt :q


----------



## dat_geit (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Nicht sabbeln, sondern fischen.
Klasse, denn ne Woche später bin ich eh ind er Ecke und beziehe mein Ferienhaus zusammen mit der Familie.
Da kann ich mich ja schon mal einfischen.
Ich bin dabei.
Alles weitere per Mail.
Super, dass der Termin so rechtzeitig fest steht!
Ich habe natürlich BB und Gummiwurst mit Motor im Gepäck.
Kann also auch als Sicherungsboot an beliebigen Bellystrand fungieren.


Andy


----------



## Malte (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Lust hätte ich auch! 
Wie sieht das denn mit Unterkünften da oben aus?
Hat einer günstige Tipps parat!


----------



## goeddoek (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Schade, da wär ich gern dabei gewesen :c 

Ich wink Euch dann aber von Als zu und drück fest die Daumen #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hui mit was ich anrücke steht noch in den sternen... von Kleinboot über Schlauchi bis Belly kann alles dabei sein je nach Wetter.

Hoffentlich klappt es dieses Mal besser.


----------



## onze (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

mal schaun wies passt...interesse ist da


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ich komme Termin steht auf dem Kalender für 2007 schon drauf.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Locke (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Uuii...hab ich mir mal gaaanz dick im Kalender eingetragen.
Kann allerdings noch nicht fest zusagen, da bereits mein Urlaub ab den 24.03. eingereicht ist und es normalerweise in die Fern geht. 

Email kommt.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Torsk1 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Dabei#6 #6 .
Mit Boot


----------



## Karstein (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Jivet Flens? :m

Na gut - eh ich zum TDM nix fange oder ein bisserl weiter nördlich - spielt auch keine Rolle nich. 

@ Jelle: plane mal zwei Blonde und ´nen Dunkelbraunen ein - latürnich nur Fliege oder ab Orkan  -ab 4 Bft.- rumstehen und sabbeln.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Kann denn die Kajak-Abteilung auch mitmachen?
Lust hätt ich verdammt viel ! :k


----------



## Gnilftz (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Karsten_Berlin schrieb:


> latürnich nur Fliege oder ab Orkan  -ab 4 Bft.- rumstehen und sabbeln.




Also wie immer... rumstehen und sabbeln... :q 

@ Jelle
Wie immer kann ich dank noch nicht vorhandenem Dienstplan noch nüscht sagen, aber Bock hätte ich!!! :vik:


----------



## Blauortsand (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



MikeFish schrieb:


> Kann denn die Kajak-Abteilung auch mitmachen?
> Lust hätt ich verdammt viel ! :k



Klar Mike jeder wie er will und kann!!! :m 

@all

schön das sich schon ein paar entschlossen haben - klasse wäre es, wenn es feststeht ob ihr kommt auch ne email schickt, da wird die Orga einfacher!


----------



## Blauortsand (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Malte schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich auch!
> Wie sieht das denn mit Unterkünften da oben aus?
> Hat einer günstige Tipps parat!



Werde mich nochmal umhören - vielleicht haben andere ja auch noch den Wunsch über Nacht zu bleiben und Ihr könnt euch zusammen was suchen!?!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Blauortsand schrieb:


> Werde mich nochmal umhören - vielleicht haben andere ja auch noch den Wunsch über Nacht zu bleiben und Ihr könnt euch zusammen was suchen!?!


 
hab da schon etwas geregelt:m  der NOK Angler hat da etwas aufgetan in Jarplund Weding #6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

und das ist da: http://www.ferienhof-budach.de/first.php


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Da wäre ich gerne dabei. Ich bin da zwar terminlich gebunden, aber ich werde mal versuchen, das auf Andere abzuwälzen. 

Ich fände es schön endlich mal reale Menschen zu sehen. Die meisten sind ja ziemlich nett. Ich zum Beispiel.:vik: 

Uli


----------



## JosiHH (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Neues Jahr, neue Vorsätze: Regelmäßig angeln gehen. Nachdem 2006 bei mir fast alles ins Wasser gefallen ist, hab ich für 2007 schon in den Familienkalender eingetragen: 23-25.03.: FL-Förde.
Anmeldung ist raus.:vik: 

Bis dahin
Josi


----------



## DerDuke (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo Jelle,

den Termin für das 3. FL-Mefotreffen hab ich mir vorgemerkt, ich hoffe dieses Jahr klappt es.

Wenn möglich werde ich trotzdem auch wieder am TdM dabei sein. Ist der Termin schon bekannt?


----------



## Hardi (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo Jelle,
Oh man, ich hätte ja richtig Lust, aber meine andere Leidenschaft, das Bootsangeln, erfordert meine Anwesenheit in Norwegen zu diesem Termin.
schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen!
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Habe mir den Termin vorgemerkt!! Kann aber nur kurzfristig zusagen.

Sven


----------



## JosiHH (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Nägel mit Köpfen: Hütte in Habernis ist gebucht für das ganze WE.|schlafen 
Mal sehen was da wird... Mefo, Mefo und vielleicht... Mefo:q


----------



## eddy (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo Jelle|wavey: 

Würde mich euch gerne anschließen, aber ich weiß meinen neuen Dienstplan (ab 01.03.) noch nicht.#d 

Wüde sonst kurzfristig zusagen.#6 

gruß eddy:vik:


----------



## Torsk1 (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Jelle

bis wann brauchst du entgültige zusage?


----------



## Blauortsand (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Schön, dass die üblichen Verdächtigen und ein paar neue gesichter sich schon angemeldet haben!

An alle kurzentschlossenen:
- Ihr könnt auch kurz vor dem Treffen zusagen, kein Problem allerdings bin ich froh, wenn möglichst viele vorher mailen, und so dann auch klar wird wieviele es Abends ungefähr werden!

Klasse wäre es auch, wen noch dazugeschrieben wird ob belly , boot, kajak, fliege, spinne,.... damit ich alles möglichst gut planen und verteilen kann!


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Jelle, taker mich mal ein.
Fürs Fliegenfischen.
Besten Dank an JosiHH. 
und Petri für 6 Pfund 200gr.
Das ist doch genial. 

Gernot #h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

bin wie immer mit Kleinboot dabei! ob abends kann ich noch nicht sagen:m

komme mit einem kumpel an bord !!!!


----------



## JosiHH (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Moin Jelle, taker mich mal ein.
> Fürs Fliegenfischen.
> Besten Dank an JosiHH.
> und Petri für 6 Pfund 200gr.
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen... #h 
(Fliege, alternativ aber Belly und Spinnrute).
und abends lecker essen....:#2: 

Josi


----------



## Karstein (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Tanni & ich auch Fliegenfischen - alleine schon, damit wir irgendwelche Flugschnüre aus im Wasser befindlichen Steinen gemeinsam rauspopeln können, nich wahr Gernot? :m

Allerdings bei entsprechenden Winden ausschließlich an dem für fly only bestimmten Platz, wo´s Gernot neulich genächtigt hat!


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Das war eine cole Action, das rauspopeln, insbesondere von Tanja :m 

Total Gut das ihr mitmacht :vik: 

letztes Mal hatten wir auch eine gute Flifi-Truppe hinbekommen.






Schaun wir mal wie die Orga den Strand plant.
Ist ja noch ein bischen Zeit.

Gernot #h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

gebe dir recht vergangenes jahr war es eine schöne truppe ,allerdings etwas wenig BOOTE (wink mit dem zaunpfahl an alle skipper) |supergri #h


----------



## Fischbox (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Jelle!

Wenn alles nach Plan läuft, dann habe ich eigentlich vor bereits ab Dienstag/Mittwoch vor dem Treffen an der Förde zu sein. Wie ich dann am Start bin (Boot oder Spinne) wird sich erst kurzfristig herauskristallisieren. 
Nach dem verblasenen Silvesterangeltrip bin ich zumindest jetzt schon richtig fickerig...#6


----------



## Living Dead (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hi !

Also wenns mit der Arbeit hinhaut wär ich gern dabei! 

Wie siehts aus kann ich auch mit Boot anrücken??#h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Also wenns mit der Arbeit hinhaut wär ich gern dabei!
> 
> Wie siehts aus kann ich auch mit Boot anrücken??#h


 
klar kannst du das! in egernsund ist eine sehr gute slippe (kostenlos):m


----------



## Living Dead (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> klar kannst du das! in egernsund ist eine sehr gute slippe (kostenlos):m




Naja ich hab halt nur nen Schlauchboot ; ) das bekommt man irgendwie immer zu Wasser!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

besser ein schlauchi als gar kein Boot ;-)


----------



## Fastroller (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> Nach dem verblasenen Silvesterangeltrip bin ich zumindest jetzt schon richtig fickerig...



Schweres Ferkelalarm !!!!!!

Mensch Boxfisch, das hätte ich nicht von Dir gedacht. Ab jetzt passe ich auf, daß Du beim fischen nicht hinter mir stehst...


----------



## Fischbox (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Fastroller schrieb:


> Schweres Ferkelalarm !!!!!!
> 
> Mensch Boxfisch, das hätte ich nicht von Dir gedacht. Ab jetzt passe ich auf, daß Du beim fischen nicht hinter mir stehst...




O.K.- Korrektur

Nach dem mäßigen Fangergebnissen vom Silvesterangelausflug, freue ich mich schon ganz ganz dolle auf den nächsten Angeleinsatz...

Nach Rücksprache mit Kumpel Achim werden wir wohl ab dem Mefotreffen für eine ganze satte Woche auf Broager verweilen und jeden Tag ordentlich auf Pirsch gehen. Sind im Moment noch auf der Suche nach geeigneten Hütten.....#6


----------



## jebe (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Jungs

Werde mir den Termin auch mal vormerken. 
Fische mit allem was fliegt.

Gruss JeBe


----------



## JunkieXL (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

hmmm 24 märz ... muß ich mal schaun aber lust hätte ich auf jeden fall


----------



## Watfischer84 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

24. März klingt echt gut. Wenns von der Arbeit her passt bin ich auch dabei. 

Werd dann wohl mit meinem BB vorbei schaun. 
Genaueres weiß ich in 3 wochen.


----------



## Torsk1 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Steht denn schon eine Teilnehmerzahl fest?

Wieviele Boote werden vor Ort sein?


----------



## Karstein (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Karstein schrieb:


> @ Jelle: plane mal zwei Blonde und ´nen Dunkelbraunen ein - latürnich nur Fliege oder ab Orkan  -ab 4 Bft.- rumstehen und sabbeln.



Uns kannste schon mal ausxxxen, Jelle...Arbeitsgerichtsverhandlung von Tanni...


----------



## Reppi (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Wat macht ihr denn für Sachen........
Schade...


----------



## Blauortsand (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

so das treffen rückt langsam näher noch ca. einen guten monat und ein paar tage!

habe jetzt um die 55 anmeldungen wobei ca. 1/3 noch nicht so genau wußten!?!

dabei sind bellybooter fliegenfischer spinnfischer kayaken schlauchbootangler bootsangler - wie gewünscht wieder ein bunter haufen

bislang sind leider kaum anmeldungen aus den dänischen gefilden aber dort haben wir jetzt nochmal etwas dafür geworben - besonderen dank hierbei an lars oestergard jensen der die einladung übersetzte und in dk etwas verbreitete!

schön wäre wenn möglichst sich alle via e-mail anmelden und auch sagen ob sie planen abends dabei zu sein - jelleholm@yahoo.de


----------



## Blauortsand (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Karstein schrieb:


> Uns kannste schon mal ausxxxen, Jelle...Arbeitsgerichtsverhandlung von Tanni...



wattn pech - schade aber dann besucht ihr bald mal wieder die schwiegereltern/eltern und wir gehen dann mal wieder zusammen los!!!


----------



## Laggo (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

56:vik: 

@ Die üblichen Verdächtigen

Gibt es irgendwelche Übernachtungsplanungen zwecks Wohngemeinschaft wo man sich noch einklinken kann?
Wenn ja, PNt mich mal an#6  

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Tüdel (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hi Jelle und Gemeinde,

bin wohl mit dabei. Feste Zusage folgt, wenn ich Anreise und Frage nach Rahmenprogram geklärt habe.

So long

Tüdel


----------



## cozmo (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

moin moin

jelle ich wollte für den 24 märz mal 3 leute aus büsum anmelden.

die zusagen stehen fest, kommen abends aber nichtmehr mit essen!!!!

weißt ja wegen den frauen und so!!!!


----------



## Reppi (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Mich hast Du doch schon eingetütet, oder ?
Mit Mangare !!


----------



## Rausreißer (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Reppi schrieb:


> Mich hast Du doch schon eingetütet, oder ?
> Mit Mangare !!


Man bist Du Down Reppi.
Frisch dich mal auf, bei Gelegenheit. #6
Als Behördenvertreter, also nix falsch verstehen, hat nix mit  Tüten-Treten zu tun. 

  See you,

Gernot #h


----------



## Medo (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

na dass wird was...  der denuzant und das silberpüdelchen...
... und obendrein das laggo ;-)

ich freu mich wie bolle euch halunken mal wieder zu sichten....

@gernot..
donnerstag?


----------



## Karstein (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Blauortsand schrieb:


> wattn pech - schade aber dann besucht ihr bald mal wieder die schwiegereltern/eltern und wir gehen dann mal wieder zusammen los!!!



Eventuell für ein Probefischen vor der Kuschelrunde - aber hier geht´s grad mächtig böse ab in Berlin... 

@ Uwe: bist am Roms irgendwie dies Jahr, eventüll im Juni???


----------



## Locke (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Also,

Dienstplan und Urlaub sind gecheckt und angeln hat diesesmal erste Priorität!
Bin dabei! 


So habe ich dann mal die Gelegenheit, ne Fliegenrutedingsbums inner Hand zu halten. 
Wer traut sich nem Grobmotoriker seine Peitsche schwingen zu lassen?   #h

email kommt
57 Loitz, das wird spannend.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Reppi (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Das who is who der Küste zusammen...... 
@Karsten


> @ Uwe: bist am Roms irgendwie dies Jahr, eventüll im Juni???


Joop, aber erst 2 Sept.-Woche die Groß-Dorsche jagen....


----------



## Medo (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Locke schrieb:


> seine Peitsche schwingen zu lassen?   #h



lol...

macht der diggler eigendlich mit?

ich bräuchte noch nen bisserl tüll von seiner stola für ne polar magnus


----------



## AndreasB (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ahoi,

bin 99,99% dabei.#h 

Mail kommt Ende der Woche.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Mirco (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moinsen,

mein Vater & ich sind auch dabei.

Wenn  Wind & Wetter mitspielen mit der Gumiwurst, ansonsten als Strandläufer mit der Spinnrute.

Damit sich der weite Weg auch lohnt bleiben wir auch gleich bis Mittwoch am Egernsund  :q


----------



## Fischbox (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Mirco schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> mein Vater & ich sind auch dabei.
> 
> ...



Ihr fangt doch eh nix:m , aber ich würde mich zur Not als Guide anbieten#6 .

Freu mich schon!!!!


----------



## Mirco (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



> Ihr fangt doch eh nix...



Schlingel :m 
abgerechnet wird zum Schluss



> ..., aber ich würde mich zur Not als Guide anbieten. ...



Ach Du kennst den Weg zum Griechen #6 



> Freu mich schon!!!!



Ich mich auch!

Endlich wieder ein paar Tage am Stück ganz relaxt FISCHEN


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Locke schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> Dienstplan und Urlaub sind gecheckt und angeln hat diesesmal erste Priorität!
> Bin dabei!
> ...



Locke, das ist kein Problem
Du kannst gern mal anfassen.
Ich weiss ja, dass Du vorsichtig bist. #t

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hi!
Hab auch gleich nen verlängertes Wochenende draus gemacht!
Hat einer aus der Gegend nen paar Tips wo ich abends noch mal son büschen losgehen kann. Rumzappeln und nen lütten Drink irgendwo in Flensburg?

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Living Dead (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Volxbad ; )


----------



## Medo (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Locke, das ist kein Problem
> Du kannst gern mal anfassen.
> Ich weiss ja, dass Du vorsichtig bist. #t
> 
> Gernot |wavey:





TAAATÜÜÜÜTAAAATAAAA

na da hab ich ja wieder was zum ärgern|supergri


----------



## Medo (4. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

..... die tage sind gezählt:vik:


----------



## Blauortsand (5. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Mario Fliegendose hat noch ein original Bild des KünstlersWalter Berg gespendet  :m 
Das Motiv ist 35x45cm groß und gerahmt in 50x70cm. 
Was wir mit dem Bild machen weiß ich noch nicht so recht ich denke wir machen Abends beim Grichen ne Tombola oder ne Versteigerung die dann auch noch zu den gesammelten Spenden was zutragen wird hoffe ich!!! 

Hier das Bild


----------



## Pikepauly (5. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo Jelle!
Tolles Bild!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Medo (6. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

moin,

klasse bild!
klasse idee!

:m


----------



## Rausreißer (14. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Blauortsand schrieb:


> Mario Fliegendose hat noch ein original Bild des KünstlersWalter Berg gespendet  :m
> Das Motiv ist 35x45cm groß und gerahmt in 50x70cm.
> Was wir mit dem Bild machen weiß ich noch nicht so recht ich denke wir machen Abends beim Grichen ne Tombola oder ne Versteigerung die dann auch noch zu den gesammelten Spenden was zutragen wird hoffe ich!!!
> 
> Hier das Bild



Cool Jelle, da hätte ich auch nen Vorschlag 

Der, der beim Griechen die offenen Getränke zum Schluß bezahlt, bekommt das Bild.

Ich spar schon mal.

Nur Spaß, freu mich schon...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gernot #h


----------



## Karstein (14. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Zumal Du beim Fischen freie Fahrt ohne uns haben wirst, Herr Gernot...  

Aber wie kriegst allein die Flugschnur aus den Felsen, hmmm? |uhoh: :m


----------



## Medo (14. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

haha...

du karsten... mach mal den silberpudel nicht an....
und die flugschnur........

die ist eh bei gst abgenutzt...wegen der ganzen leerzüge... lol


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

freue mich schon riesig drauf ;-))))))))))


----------



## DerDuke (15. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

So, die Mail an Jelle ist raus.

Ich werde es wohl wirklich hinbekommen an dem Treffen teilzunehmen. :vik: 

Ist jemand von euch vieleicht am Freitag schon unterwegs?
Ich will Donnerstag Abend mit meiner rollenden Angelhütte Richtung Eckernförde starten und mich den ganzen Freitag schon mal einwerfen.

Man sieht sich! #h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (15. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

habe grad mit Nok Angler tel
und dabei konnte ich ihn überreden das er bei mir mit im Boot hockt|supergri !
sehen uns in egernsund#h


----------



## goeddoek (15. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Dönnerschlach, die Anmeldeliste liest sich ja wirklich wie das Who-is-who der Kyste #6 

Und ich werde auch dabeisein, also nicht nur währen der Fahrt von Als nach Hause rüberwinken #h


----------



## Laggo (16. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@Rhönwurz

Sauberst:vik: 
Wir haben uns ja ewig nicht gesehen, dat wird ein Spaß#g 
Kann leider erst Samstag morgen!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## DerDuke (16. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo Laggo,

ich freue mich auch. Bringst du dein Bellyboat mit?
Ich war schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr mit meinem auf dem Wasser.

Und gut das du mich dran erinnerst, eine Flasche RHÖNWURZ bringe ich natürlich auch wieder mit. |supergri


----------



## Medo (16. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Laggo schrieb:


> @Röhnwurz
> 
> Sauberst:vik:
> Wir haben uns ja ewig nicht gesehen, dat wird ein Spaß#g
> ...



ok ok... und wann erscheinst du:k:q



DerDuke schrieb:


> Hallo Laggo,
> 
> ich freue mich auch. Bringst du dein Bellyboat mit?
> Ich war schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr mit meinem auf dem Wasser.
> ...



wuuurrrrzzzz...

man das wird ne truppe...

das macht uns glatt wieder jünger:q:q


für das junggemüse...wir haben auch nie daran gedacht älter zu werden und schwelgen schon in erinnerungen...:q


----------



## Tüdel (16. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

So, ich hab' denn auch mal ein Mail verschickt und freu mich!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (16. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Nabend Kystefiskers!
Gibts eigentlich irgendwo eine Teilnehmerliste??

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Medo (17. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nabend Kystefiskers!
> Gibts eigentlich irgendwo eine Teilnehmerliste??
> 
> Gruss
> ...



moin pauly,

auch wenn du wahrscheinlich nicht mich meinst...

ich denke mal der jelle hat ne riesen liste zu hause und wird sie auch dort behalten.
ich weiss nur, dass es ne menge leuts mehr als im letzten jahr sind.  wofür ne liste? wir wollen doch nur angeln und spass haben#h


----------



## Laggo (17. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@wurz

Das Belly bleibt wohl im Keller, kein bock das ganze Gerödel mitzuschleppen außerdem hab ich noch Martin und seine ganzen Klamotten im Auto!



> Zitat von Medo
> ok ok... und wann erscheinst du



Du alte Flachfalte, ich hab schon extra nichts vom kommen geschrieben:q


----------



## Watfischer84 (17. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

So... Mail is raus.

Muss den sa. nich arbeiten. Bin auch dabei. das wird ein spass.

werd midde Watbüx am start sein

Freu mich schon.


----------



## Medo (17. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Laggo schrieb:


> @wurz
> 
> Das Belly bleibt wohl im Keller, kein bock das ganze Gerödel mitzuschleppen außerdem hab ich noch Martin und seine ganzen Klamotten im Auto!
> 
> ...



schitt, das das "geändert von Laggo!" immer noch unter steht:q

ich kenn doch die norditalienische schreibweise:q#h


----------



## Skorpion (18. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Laggo schrieb:


> außerdem hab ich noch Martin und seine ganzen Klamotten im Auto!



Was für "ganzen Klammoten"|kopfkrat Rute, Kescher + Watthose das wars 
Zurück kann es eng werden, wegen den vielen Fischen|supergri


----------



## Medo (18. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Skorpion schrieb:


> Was für "ganzen Klammoten"|kopfkrat Rute, Kescher + Watthose das wars
> Zurück kann es eng werden, wegen den vielen Fischen|supergri




ach was... the transporter...auch dabei:m#h


----------



## Blauortsand (18. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

so die uhr läuft noch ein paar tage dann ist es wieder soweit! 

Inzwischen haben sich auch fast alle angemeldet die in den jahren zuvor auch schon dort waren und noch einige neue hinzu - scheint wieder einmal sehr nett zu werden und ich freue mich schon euch dann am samstag begrüßen zu dürfen - natürlich steigt auch wieder die aufregung und ich hoffe, dass wir das alles wieder so nett hinbekommen wie in den jahren zuvor aber ich bin da ganz optimistisch!  |kopfkrat  

angemeldet habe sich jetzt um die 80 leute dann rechne ich mal erfahrungsgemäß 50-100 Leuten die dann aufschlagen  |supergri 

wer noch fragen und probleme mit anfahrt oder ähnlichem hat dann bitte hier nochmal nachfragen oder via mail an mich! es wird vorraussichtlich hauptsächlich in dk gefischt werden bitte alle an gültige scheine denken!!! 

freue mich schon:vik:


----------



## DerDuke (18. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo Jelle,

komischerweise kennt mein Navi Egersund nicht.
Ich bin zwar schon mal durch Egersund gefahren, aber vielleicht kannst du noch eine Anfahrtsskizze einstellen?

Das wäre doch eigentlich eine Aufgabe für Medo, den alten Computer-Daddler!  ! Das lenkt ihn vielleicht ein wenig von seiner ungeduldigen Vorfreude auf Laggo ab! :vik:


----------



## Torsk1 (18. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



DerDuke schrieb:


> Hallo Jelle,
> 
> komischerweise kennt mein Navi Egersund nicht.
> Ich bin zwar schon mal durch Egersund gefahren, aber vielleicht kannst du noch eine Anfahrtsskizze einstellen?
> ...


 
*Egernsund:m  *
Vielleicht findet er es jetzt.
Egersund ist glaub ich in Norge|kopfkrat


----------



## DerDuke (18. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@Torsk1: Du hast dir gerade einen "Rhönwurz" verdient. Kannst du am Samstag bei mir einlösen!

Ja wer lesen kann hat Vorteile. #q 

Danke


----------



## Torsk1 (18. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ja danke nehm ich gerne,
Aber was ist ein Rhönwurz?#c


----------



## DerDuke (18. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

@Torsk1: Das ist der Ramazzotti aus der Rhön ! 

@ Alle die es wissen wollen: Noch genau 94 Stunden, dann fahr ich mit meiner rollenden Fischerhütte los in Richtung Norden! |jump: 

Ich hoffe das Wetter wird nicht zu schlecht!


----------



## Skorpion (18. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Aber was ist ein Rhönwurz?#c



ist so`n Insider-Getränk vom "Tag der Meerforelle" und kann Menschen verändern:   #h


----------



## Medo (19. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

watt denn dat für nen vogel?


----------



## Torsk1 (19. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Jelle, du kannst mit einer person weniger rechnen, mein Beifahrer ist abgesprungen:c


----------



## Torsk1 (21. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

63 Stunden und 50 Minuten:vik: :vik:

Oder:
Noch 3 mal Schlafen:m


----------



## DerDuke (22. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

....jetzt gehts los! :vik: 

Man sieht sich am Samstag! #h


----------



## bbfishing (22. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Hallo
bin gerade auf diese Seite gerutscht und möchte mich auch anmelden, wenns noch geht. Ich würde gerne mit meinem Boot aufschlagen da meine Wathose aussieht wie ein Küchensieb. natürlich könnte ich auch noch 1 oder 2 Leute mitnehmen wenns recht ist. Abends zum Griechen hört sich auch gut an.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

wind ono 26-35 kmh.....

egal ich bin heiss aufs Treffen |supergri |supergri #h


----------



## Torsk1 (22. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> wind ono 26-35 kmh.....


Ja wird hart, aber passt schon#6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (22. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

habe schon mit Nok tel. und wir haben unsere wathosen incl. spinngerät dabei für den fall der fälle....


----------



## Medo (22. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



bbfishing schrieb:


> Hallo
> bin gerade auf diese Seite gerutscht und möchte mich auch anmelden, wenns noch geht. Ich würde gerne mit meinem Boot aufschlagen da meine Wathose aussieht wie ein Küchensieb. natürlich könnte ich auch noch 1 oder 2 Leute mitnehmen wenns recht ist. Abends zum Griechen hört sich auch gut an.
> Gruß Klaus




klar geht das!!

jelle macht da ja nicht so nen wind


----------



## Loecki (23. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

So, hab meine Anmeldung auch grad an Jelle rausgehauen:m 

Hoffe, es gibt noch nen Plätzchen beim Griechen, denn 70er MeFo`s machen ja soooo hungrig  :q 

Wind is ja eher bescheiden, aber egal Hauptsache viele nette verrückte Gleichgesinnte treffen....

Also bis mooooooooorgen liebe Leutz  |wavey:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

der wind ist richtig schei..!:r 
wird dann wohl nix mit schleppen vom boot!:c :c


----------



## Torsk1 (23. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ja wir haben uns auch schon gedanken gemacht, aber hab grad nochmal bei Google Eath gekuckt, es gibt ein paar Ecken wo man sich verpieseln kann#6 .
Wird schon schiefgehen


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

so muss erstmal zum doc! hab mir grad nen 4er drilling durch meinen zeigefinger gejagt.................


----------



## bbfishing (23. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

wenn der Wind noch etwas auf Nord dreht geht das schon mit dem Boot
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Skorpion (23. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> hab mir grad nen 4er drilling durch meinen zeigefinger gejagt.................



wie könnte das bloß passieren, beim surfen im AB ?:q


----------



## Nordangler (23. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

viel Spaß und Erfolg euch allen für morgen.

Sven


----------



## Torsk1 (23. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Skorpion schrieb:


> wie könnte das bloß passieren, beim surfen im AB ?:q


 
Das kommt davon, wenn man aufgeregt ist, und mit zittrigen Händen neue Haken an die Blinker montiert


----------



## ostseeangler27 (23. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

So ungefähr Kim!!!


----------



## Medo (23. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

so leuts... los gehts...

hab gerade den griechen getestet... alles legger... und die weibliche bedienung auch


----------



## mot67 (24. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

getestet oder lecker? |supergri


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

habe grad nen anruf vom Nok gehabt, er sagte sein Wagen ist defekt und er kann nicht kommen!
Meine wenigkeit bleibt nach zerlegtem Zeigefinger (nahkampf mit drillingshaken) wohl auch daheim :c !viel erfolg leute lasst mir was über


----------



## Torsk1 (24. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Ich bin wieder daheim.
Mein Kollege und ich haben uns dafür entschieden abzubrechen, weil es heute kein enspanntes Angeln war(Wind).
Bisse gleich null, nicht mal ein Dorsch .
Die Algensuppe ist auch noch da|evil: .
Und nu sitzt ich vor der Kiste und schau raus- Blauer Himmel, die Bäume bewegen sich kaum, ich könnt heulen, aber am Wasser sieht es anders aus.
Naja ich hoffe die anderen Fangen was#6


----------



## HD4ever (24. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

hört sich ja nicht so toll an ... aber bei den Watanglern mag das ja alles ganzanderes ausgesehen haben ... 
bin gespannt !!!


----------



## Gunnar (24. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Bin um 17 Uhr zurück nach Flensburg. War zunächst mit 6-7 anderen am Eingang Als-Sund auf der Insel. Wind schön im, Rücken, Wasser sehr hoch und trüb. Kein Biss, kein Nachläufer, kein Fisch weder auf Fliege nach auf diverse Blinker. Um 13 Uhr verlegt nach Kegnaes Ende. Waren zunächst fast alleine zum Schluß geschätzte 25. Kein Fisch gesehen. War zwar schön sonnig aber auch dort Hochwasser und trübe.
Schade der ostwind hätte nicht sein müssen. Hätte lieber bedeckten Himmel. meinetwegen auch Regen und Südwest gehabt. Wie es bei den anderen aussah mit Fisch weiß ich nicht. An den Stränden wo ich war ist kein Fisch rausgekommen. 
@ Torsk1 Kegnaes Ende waren 3-4 größere Boote am Trollen, hatten echt zu kämpfen. Auch im Haff stand voll die Welle.
Trotzdem ein schöner Tag

Gunnar


----------



## Nordangler (25. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Wo bleiben die Berichte, bin neugierig??

Sven


----------



## Torsk1 (25. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Berichte, bin neugierig??
> 
> Sven


 
Und die Fänge?|kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar (26. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Und die Fänge?|kopfkrat


 
Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Konnte leider abends nicht mit zum Griechen.
Irgendwo sollen tatsächlich 4 Mefos verhaftet worden sein, zumindest lief diese Meldung bei uns am Strand über Handy ein, wo das gewesen ist?

Gunnar


----------



## Locke (26. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin Moin,

teilweise war der Wind wirklich heftig und ich habe echt respekt vor den Captains gehabt! Not bad.
Später habe ich torsks boot noch im Hafen gesehen, als wir einen Stellungswechsel vollzogen haben.

In der Jelle-Gruppe kamen einige Fische, 2 gute (ü60) heraus.
Ein paar wurden longline released.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Blauortsand (26. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

ganz ruhig gut ding will weile haben - nen bericht gibt es natürlich noch aber ich habe im moment nicht ganz so viel zeit!!!

ich würde mich freuen wenn mirt noch die teilnehmer ein paar bilder und eindrücke zukommen lassen würden so kann ich diese dann noch mit in den bericht einbauen!

emailadii steht unten ;-)


----------



## Torsk1 (26. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



Locke schrieb:


> .
> Später habe ich torsks boot noch im Hafen gesehen, als wir einen Stellungswechsel vollzogen haben.


 

Da haben wir Mittag gemacht, lecker Erbsensuppe mit Wurscht:q


----------



## DerDuke (26. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

So, ich bin auch wieder Zuhause.

War ein super Wochenende:
100% Spaß :q 
100% Sonne 
100% gute Laune :m 
100% |bla: 

......OK leider 0% Fisch, aber man kann halt nicht Alles haben! |uhoh: 

Meine Bilder sind schon bei Jelle und werden von ihm verarbeitet.

@Laggo: WO BLEIBT DER FILM VON JELLES DRILL ?


----------



## Laggo (27. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Moin,

War ein absolut geiles Treffen, mit wenig Fisch aber dafür ordentlich Rhönwurz in geseliger Runde#h 
Ach Markus, danke nochmal für die Kaffeetasse, da brauchte man wenigstens nicht so oft nachschenken|kopfkrat |uhoh: 

Meine Bilder und das Video habe ich Jelle rübergeschickt, ich denke mal Er wird da schon was anständiges draus basteln!|wavey: 

Einen kleinen Vorgeschmack hänge ich schonmal an#6

Gruß Laggo


----------



## goeddoek (28. März 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*



DerDuke schrieb:


> War ein super Wochenende:
> 100% Spaß :q
> 100% Sonne
> 100% gute Laune :m
> ...



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Es war ein absolut toller Tag #6 
Und der Abend hat alles wieder rausgerissen  #g


----------



## cozmo (1. April 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

wann kommt denn mal nen bericht von dem treffen


----------



## Meerforellenfan (1. April 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

den findet ihr hier

http://www.foerde-fishing.de/bkueste03.html


----------



## Torsk1 (1. April 2007)

*AW: 3. Flensburger Meerforellentreffen*

Das ist der Bericht vom 2 Treffen


----------

